# For fun what do you think is the most risque outfit different MBTI would wear in public?



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Outfits made for baring skin or directing your gaze to certain parts of their figure.

What's the most daring different types would wear? Specify whether you're giving an example for male or female.


----------



## deathorglory (Jun 21, 2015)

I think an interesting thing to consider is what different types' motivations are for wearing risqué outfits. I knew a brilliant and beautiful INTJ who wore very revealing outfits to social events, and I think it was at least partially about power - lots of guys were into her, and she now has a prestigious government job. I think she knew how to work her beauty to her advantage, and more power to her. She's actually a very good person.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

deathorglory said:


> I think an interesting thing to consider is what different types' motivations are for wearing risqué outfits. I knew a brilliant and beautiful INTJ who wore very revealing outfits to social events, and I think it was at least partially about power - lots of guys were into her, and she now has a prestigious government job. I think she knew how to work her beauty to her advantage, and more power to her. She's actually a very good person.


Because INTJ has Se, and everyone with Se (every NJ and SP type) naturally knows the power of skin.

Si comparatively doesn't go in a such a straight line.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

As an INTP I've gone outside in my underwear. I also wore a boy scout uniform as an adult. And it was not Halloween. Seriously considered buying a white lab coat just to walk around in so I'd look like a doctor.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I tend to cover up. I've never liked showing cleavage, lots of leg, etc.

I can't see most INTPs wearing tight or revealing clothing in public--at least not as a fashion thing. They might happen to do so for practical reasons, e.g., while doing physical labor on a hot day. Also, going naked at nude beach or something like that.

Some INTPs (younger or not so young) might wear risque clothing for the shock factor or for some other reason. But it will be kind of weird clothing.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I am an INFP. If I wanted to go risqué... I’d wear a scoop neck t-shirt instead of a mock turtleneck. I’d increase my “fuck me heels” height from “flats” to maybe — one inch. However, one inch might be too much to properly walk in so..... I will probably have to come down to 3/4 inch. Still sexy though!


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

As an ESTP, I'd just point to Madonna. It's not actually that much skin revealed really.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm not sure if there's a _most _daring for ENTP.


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Not much effort unless if I hanging out to some big places, I like to wear black(grunge is probably too stand out which is my kind of style obv with chains and stuffs, boots) , other times would wear aesthetic (sunflower, hawaiian, or 80s/90s vibes, y2k etc.) with short denim(or jeans, mom jeans, etc.). Or just basically a jeans/skirt with sneakers, upper is optionable. Something that looks good, I like to wear hat sometimes. I don't really want to show off much in public
ISTP


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

I'd like to also see speculation with extreme examples here.


----------



## convergence (3 mo ago)

I think an INFP will wear the most revealing outfit, like fishnets or something bedazzled. I'm an ISFJ, and my most comfortable outfits are baggy hoodies and mom jeans, lol. If I want to switch it up, I look for suggestions on what to wear with mom jeans and mix & match the clothes I already have. The most risque outfit I've ever worn was the little black dress when I had to attend an event. It was torture, never again. 
Nevertheless, I truly admire people who feel comfortable in their own skin and can pull off even the wildest looks easily.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I would say probably a Nazi uniform....for all types.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

deathorglory said:


> I think an interesting thing to consider is what different types' motivations are for wearing risqué outfits. I knew a brilliant and beautiful INTJ who wore very revealing outfits to social events, and I think it was at least partially about power - lots of guys were into her, and she now has a prestigious government job. I think she knew how to work her beauty to her advantage, and more power to her. She's actually a very good person.


Ha! When I was swimming all the time I had one of those massive diamond shapes between my thighs. When I would wear a certain pair of pants, it would naturally make everyone glance at my genital area. I got such a kick out of talking to people while they were awkwardly trying to look like they weren't looking. Men, women, it didn't matter. 

Lol! That's my evil side coming out. I don't mind if people are uncomfortable with how I dress, and even find it amusing.


----------

